# New Internal Threading Tool



## Mirage_Man (Apr 23, 2009)

Well after many months of himming and hawing over spending the money on a new threading tool I finally broke down and bought one after snapping my last "Thin Bit" insert. It's a Sandvik "laydown" style threading tool. It has a 3/8" diameter _solid carbide_ shank with through coolant to boot. I searched for many moons for one on Egay for either the Sandvik or Kennametal equivalent but none ever popped up in this size or orientation. So I ordered one through my local Sandvik dealer. Fortunately I have a buddy with an account and got a much better than list price. Even at that price it was a bit tough to swallow given the economy's current state. Hopefully though it's an investment that will be well worth it. I've been using the laydwon tools for external threading for awhile now and love it.

You have probably seen this style holder in larger steel shanks. The problem is for the I.D.'s that I typically work in they won't fit. Or if they are small enough it's got a stepped down section that only projects so far (not more than 1" in most cases). Most of the time that would be fine but sometimes you need to get deeper into a part. That's where this bar comes in. With a solid carbide bar you can project 8X it's diameter without much worry of chatter. Granted you don't want to be hoggin at that length.

One other important thing is that the inserts are more cost effective. They have three cutting edges as opposed to the one I was getting with my Thin Bit threading tool. There are many manufacturers that make these type of inserts as well. As far as I know Thin Bit is the only one that makes them for the particular tool I was using.

I am still waiting on some inserts to be delivered but here are some pics of the bar.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats!

For internal threading I have been using a carbide insert tool (also 3 sides per insert) for about 2 years now, and they are awesome. Of course, I still work on Al, as I have not yet "graduated" to working with Ti 

Will


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 23, 2009)

That’s sweet! 

With all of the “hemming and hawing” it sounds like you searched thither and yon to find it. Who had the best deal? 

Bet you can't wait for the bits! :candle:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 23, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> That’s sweet!
> 
> With all of the “hemming and hawing” it sounds like you searched thither and yon to find it. Who had the best deal?
> 
> Bet you can't wait for the bits! :candle:



Yes, it is not a readily sold item on any of the online sites. Like I said I had to order it from a local Sandvik dealer. The reason for the hemming and hawing was the cost. This tool retails for $339.  The Kennametal version lists for $399! :eeksign:


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 23, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> Yes, it is not a readily sold item on any of the online sites. Like I said I had to order it from a local Sandvik dealer. The reason for the hemming and hawing was the cost. This tool retails for $339.  The Kennametal version lists for $399! :eeksign:


Dude! oo: It had better be cutting some really sweet threads!

At least you will save some on the inserts
Congrats... It is always nice to get quality tools, I'm sure you will enjoy using it.


----------



## Anglepoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Now I suspect that a good Sandvik parts guy could give you the number of a triangular positive rake insert that would allow you to use this new holder as a super boring bar as well. Hope not wishful thinking on my part.

Very nice purchase but even nicer if dual duty


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 24, 2009)

The inserts I ordered showed up today. They are Sandvik Full Profile 20tpi inserts. I plan to order some different pitches as well as a couple range inserts.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 24, 2009)

Anglepoise said:


> Now I suspect that a good Sandvik parts guy could give you the number of a triangular positive rake insert that would allow you to use this new holder as a super boring bar as well. Hope not wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> Very nice purchase but even nicer if dual duty



:thumbsup: I already have a Kennametal 3/8" carbide shank boring bar. It uses CPMT inserts. Got that one on eBay for a song.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 27, 2009)

How much where the inserts 

Full profile......how do they work?? Any Examples?? So from the threading point to shoulder should be .065?? Have you tried it yet? You would think you would need a very rigged setup for this as the whole insert would be cutting the part when performing a spring pass.

Mac


----------

